# Riverbanks Zoo Nature hike



## BorisTheSpider (Nov 6, 2012)

A few pic I snapped along the way starting on bridge that goes to the Botanical Gardens and passes by the Old Columbia Canal . The weather couldn't have been better . It's normally too hot here in Columbia to go out and enjoy attractions like the zoo . If you have never had the chance to visit Riverbanks Zoo , then you have missed out . It is one of the country's top rated zoos and the exhibits are impressive . I'll head back in week or two and take a whole set of pictures of just the animals and their habitats .


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## BorisTheSpider (Nov 6, 2012)

Nothing beats a good walk through the woods .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

